# World's most unfortunate name



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Can anyone do better than this?

http://www.ns.nie.edu.sg/faculty/chewsf.htm


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Work with a woman called Pauline Mycock


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Poor woman! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was talking to a woman from Texas whose name is Shelley Hooker! To be called Hooker in America? I am surprised she never changed it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My french teacher at school used to be called Mrs ***!

And I currently work with a man whose surname is Tossall!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

A mate of mine's boss is called Mike Hunt.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> A mate of mine's boss is called Mike Hunt.


...as was my old headmaster at school - oh, the laughs we got out of that :roll: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There was a news clip around last year when a women in the US sued her bank because they refused to issue a cheque book with her name on it. They didn't believe it was real. Mrs Fanny Batter won the case.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Used to work with a girl called Jenny Taylor....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've worked with a Theresa Green and went out with A. Payne...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> I've worked with a Theresa Green and went out with A. Payne...


A. Payne u r

but TG??? Don't get it


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh

TG

I get it

:lol:

:wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I worked with a bloke called Ivor Boot for a while


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

There's a guy on Bloomberg called Go Lick Kok


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

groganp said:


> There's a guy on Bloomberg called Go Lick Kok


That wins.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.novell.com/training/cde/features/randy.html

...wonders why hi UK delgates laugh at him. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> http://www.novell.com/training/cde/features/randy.html
> 
> ...wonders why hi UK delgates laugh at him. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I would be difficult to make up something better.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

There used to be a bloke in Luxembourg called John Thomas.

And the Commission phone book used to list a French bloke calle RenÃ© Penis (being French, the s was silent!).

And the school where my mother worked had a pupil called Misty Autumn Hennae.

There a lot strange ones out there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

There was a guy in the school next to mine called Everard Dick - most people don't believe me when I tell them!

Rumour has it that he has a sister/cousin called Ophelia(sp?) but I've never found out if it's true. I do know he has a cousin called Dolly though  .


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My missus' Great uncle was Dick ****


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Used to wore with an accountant called Andrew Crook. He signed all his letters A. Crook....


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

I know someone called Ho-Ming Titaporn. 

Or you could go for a good read.

Yellow River By I.P. Alot

Acorns By Ann Oak

Gay Love By Major Bumsore 

:-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My old doctor's wife was called Anna Din! Say it fast sounds ike a headache tablet!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I went to primary school with Theresa Green, and my other half once attended a meeting with a Wayne Kerr (he works at a certain government location outside Cheltenham :roll: )

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Randy Bender has it by a head (arf) over Go Lik Kok.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> My old doctor's wife was called Anna Din! Say it fast sounds ike a headache tablet!


Just remembered my old Boss' doctor was Dr De'ath.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Used to know a Dick Puller and also R. Slicker


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

One of the senior directors at a place I used to work was called Eggie Koch. "Eggie" was short for Egmont, and "Koch" was pronounced "Coke", but he obviously never realised the consequences of shortening his Christian name to Eggie!

No-one ever believed me, but then I'd show them my works diary (yes, it was that long ago that people still had diaries!) and he was listed in there as "Eggie Koch" :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Bloke at works' son called Richard Sole (R. Sole).


----------

